# Do Women Get More Tips then Men? (Poll)



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

*Please Vote in the Poll.* On average, who gets more Tips per hour worked?

Include both pickups and UberEats.
Include both cash and in-App tips.
Include non-Uber, like Lyft or Grubhub, if you do that concurrently.

Exclude non-cash tipping like McDonald's food or "I'll buy you something at the store."
Feel free to explain your answer, but please do not get sexist.
Yes, I know that more men will probably vote in the poll.
So, women, please vote to "balance the scales".

Also, who _*gave*_ the best tip? And how much? I'm talking cash here, please don't get disgusting.

Man to Man
Woman to Man
Man to Woman
Woman to Woman


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Sex appeal


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Best tip was $20 cash from a group of 30 year old drunks finished with their day at the river. Was given to me by the loudest, most drunk male in the group, along with a big hug. It was a pretty fun group.

I usually get my best tips from men. Dunno why men tip better but it's not due to my middle-age mom sex appeal.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

MHR said:


> Best tip was $20 cash from a group of 30 year old drunks finished with their day at the river. Was given to me by the loudest, most drunk male in the group, along with a big hug. It was a pretty fun group.
> 
> I usually get my best tips from men. Dunno why men tip better but it's not due to my middle-age mom sex appeal.


Cougar potential?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Both sexes tips, of course if you're more attractive you're more likely to get tips.

But I can safely say that during my years of banking, I see more guys coming in (or their gf/wife on their behalf) to deposit tons of change they've collected. Instead of depositing the change into the tip jar...9/10 times, those change depositors are male.

Also because I peek at the person in front of me when ordering at a food truck, or over the counter on those iPads...guys don't tip, at least in sf, from what I've seen.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

I can't answer the question in topic but I can assure you men tip more than women.


----------

